# I just dont know how to leave



## timetogo (May 13, 2013)

Hello I'm new to this site but I'm glad to have found some place to go. I have been with my husband for 24yrs and we have been married for less than 10. I love my husband but feel as tho there is no progress. He is the type of man who never really had a family(father or mother) so he's been contempt with the way things are. I have been so unhappy in my marriage for so long I just dont know what to do. He's a good man BUT not a good provider. I dont have the worries about him cheating or abuse but my problem is him being satisfied with how the way things are. We grew apart on so many level I can hardly have a conversation with him without being annoyed. We have a son and daughter (son still live w/us daughter grown) I tried to kick him out on several occa sions but everytime i do it he either about to have a stroke or heart attack(we are almost in our 40's) so I feel SORRY FOR HIM AND JUST TAKE HIM BK!I'M trying to wait till he find a permanent job so can just go and be ok BUT I DONT KNOW IF I CAN WAIT THAT LONG. HELP PLZ:banghead::banghead:


----------



## TheMarriageandFamilyClini (Mar 3, 2012)

If you are having difficulty kicking him out because of fear of health problems, have you considered moving out yourself? Ask yourself what's keeping you there even though it sounds like you're pretty committed to wanting to end the relationship. Do some soul searching and you might find some pretty insightful things about you that's keeping you there. HECK! you might even find a good reason to stay and work things out. 

Either way, you're not as cornered as you think you are. You have lots of options that you're not considering and you feel trapped into only doing one that you don't feel you can do. Be creative and imaginative. You'll find ways that you can leave AND be happy AND not give him a heart attack.


----------

